
Opus Magnum by Zachtronics - personjerry
http://store.steampowered.com/app/558990/Opus_Magnum/
======
xori
I feel like his previous work was better, but still a great game. If you
haven't heard of this man you definitely need to check him out.
[http://www.zachtronics.com](http://www.zachtronics.com)

